# MF 40R Transmission Problem



## Kiwee (Mar 15, 2014)

When I was mowing a paddock yesterday over the course of a couple of minutes I got slower and slower until my tractor came to a stop. When I checked the transmission fluid there was nothing appearing on the dipstick.

I have now refilled it with fluid but it barely moves. The torque converter doesn't seem to be working ? Any suggestions on what I should do/check next please ?

Any help appreciated

Thanks
Mike


----------

